# North Yorkshire earthquake: Magnitude 3.9 'earthquake' strikes North Sea off UK coastline



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2017)

Magnitude 3.9 'earthquake' strikes North Yorkshire


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 3, 2017)

Doesn't appear to have been picked up on Myshake yet. I've only had the app a couple of weeks though so don't know how long it take with small tremors in the UK (im not close enough to pick it up). Most quakes worldwide are pushed as notificationss within the hour though from what I've seen when i had notifications turned on!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2017)

The comments are surprisingly funny for a newspaper article 

Didn't feel a thing in Leeds...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it part of Hull City of Culture opening events ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Is it part of Hull City of Culture opening events ?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 3, 2017)

it's the tsunami you need to worry about


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 3, 2017)

two sheds said:


> it's t'sunami you need to worry about



Ftfy


----------



## two sheds (Jan 3, 2017)

Mumbles274 said:


> Ftfy



In Cornwall?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 3, 2017)

two sheds said:


> In Cornwall?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 3, 2017)

An theer ar wor thinkin it t'wor nex dours whippet scratchin!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 3, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> An theer ar wor thinkin it t'wor nex dours whippet scratchin!


That reads far more West Yorkshire to me. Huddersfield and beyond.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 4, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> That reads far more West Yorkshire to me. Huddersfield and beyond.



Not an attempt at local NY accent, just a local report from Doncaster.
The majority accent in North Yorkshire is more akin to Jacob Rees-Mogg.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 4, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Magnitude 3.9 'earthquake' strikes North Yorkshire


Admirable grasp of geography in that article.



> Most earthquakes occur on the western side of the British mainland, most often in the North Sea.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 4, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Admirable grasp of geography in that article.



True, as anyone informed the residents of Glaisdale that they are ten miles off the coast of Whitby?

ETA: Have you read the comments with that article!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2017)

As a Scarborough resident I'd like to Inform you that we're all alive and well and coping with the stress of being reported as victims on national news


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2017)

Lisarocket said:


> As a Scarborough resident I'd like to Inform you that we're all alive and well and coping with the stress of being reported as victims on national news


Coping well or coping badly?


----------



## moose (Jan 13, 2017)

Scarborough idiots


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2017)

moose said:


> Scarborough idiots




Invisible idiots?


----------



## moose (Jan 13, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Invisible idiots?


Ohhh. Maybe it's cos it's from Facebook. Soz.

Maybe this will work


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 13, 2017)

moose said:


> Ohhh. Maybe it's cos it's from Facebook. Soz.
> 
> Maybe this will work



Asks me to download a dodgy file. 

I'll just accept that Scarboro folk are eejits at face value.


----------

